# הנה הם הגיעו: הקרדיטים שלי!|קדימ



## Ruby Gem (29/10/13)

הנה הם הגיעו: הקרדיטים שלי!|קדימ 
אזהרת חפירה!


----------



## Ruby Gem (29/10/13)

מי אנחנו ואיך הכרנו 
הדר (26) ודורון (29). גרים בחיפה. 
הכרנו באוניברסיטה, ישבנו אחד ליד השני בתרגול. בהתחלה היינו סתם חברים ללימודים, אפילו שהוא אומר שהוא נדלק עליי מהרגע הראשון והרגיש שיהיה בינינו משהו. 
אחרי בערך חודשיים, הוא הציע לי לצאת לפאב "בתור ידידים". נו, ההמשך כבר ידוע
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אחרי שנתיים וחצי עברנו לגור ביחד, ובתור שני חובבי חתולים מושבעים – ידענו שאנחנו חייבים לאמץ חתול. בסוף אימצנו שתי נמרות, או יותר נכון – הן אימצו אותנו.


----------



## יוסי האדום (29/10/13)

חמודים!


----------



## Ruby Gem (29/10/13)




----------



## Norma Desmond (30/10/13)

אוי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
זה צירוף מקרים מעניין. יש לנו גם חתולה טריקולורית ממש דומה לשלכם, ואנחנו בדיוק רוצים לאמץ חתול שחור שמצאנו גובב לפני כמה ימים ברחוב (כרגע מאושפז במרפאה).

אז קנית אותי כבר מהתמונה הראשונה


----------



## Norma Desmond (30/10/13)

*גובב=גוסס. טעות הקלדה יצירתית


----------



## Ruby Gem (30/10/13)

תאמצו גם את החתול השחור! 
שני חתולים זה כיף!
אם כי, זה לפעמים מתיש.


----------



## Shmutzi (30/10/13)

חמודות! ויפות  
חתולים שחורים שולטים


----------



## Ruby Gem (29/10/13)

ההצעה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הייתי בטוחה שהוא יציע לי ביום שנחגוג שלוש שנים ביחד, אבל מאחר וזה היה צפוי – הוא החליט להקדים בשלושה שבועות. בדיעבד הסתבר לי שהוא קנה את הטבעת הרבה זמן לפני ביחד עם אחותי הקטנה (שהייתה בונקר לגמרי ולא גילתה לאף אחד, אפילו לא לחבר שלה!) ועם חבר טוב שלו.
זה היה יום חמישי ה-3.1  והיה לי יום סופר לחוץ ועמוס בעבודה. באוטובוס בדרך הבייתה הייתי לגמרי מותשת וכל מה שרציתי היה לשבת על הספה ולבהות בטלוויזיה. הוא שלח לי סמס וביקש שאני אודיע לו כשאני קרובה לבית, כי הוא רוצה לבשל ושהאוכל יהיה מוכן כשאני אגיע. 
כשנכסתי הבייתה מרוב עייפות אפילו לא שמתי לב שאין שום ריח של אוכל...
הוא אמר לי להיכנס לחדר שינה – בתוכו היו מפוזרים ורדים ונרות. עדיין לא קלטתי.
על המיטה הוא שם את הלפטופ עם מצגת עם כל מיני משפטי אהבה שלו ותמונות שלנו. המצגת הסתיימה במשפט : "יש עוד רק משהו אחד אחרון, תסירי את הכיסוי של המיטה". ואני עדיין לא קולטת ושואלת אותו: "רגע, לא הבנתי, מה לעשות?"
ואז הוא הזיז את הכיסוי של המיטה (עד לאותו רגע אפילו לא שמתי לב שיש מצעים חדשים!), ועל הסדין היה רקום המשפט "התינשאי לי?". 
בשלב זה הסתובבתי אליו, והוא כרע ברך עם הטבעת ו... אני לא זוכרת מה הוא אמר! כל כך בכיתי והתרגשתי! אבל נראה לי שהוא שאל אם אני אתחתן איתו, ואני אמרתי שכן.


----------



## yaelik10 (29/10/13)

הטבעת ממש ממש יפה !!!


----------



## Ruby Gem (29/10/13)

תודה!!!


----------



## יוסי האדום (29/10/13)

קלאסית ויפה!


----------



## Ruby Gem (29/10/13)

תודה רבה!!!


----------



## coffeetoffy (29/10/13)

מקסים


----------



## Ruby Gem (29/10/13)




----------



## haych (29/10/13)

טבעת מיוחדת ויפה!


----------



## arapax (29/10/13)

טבעת יפיפיה


----------



## NoFi M (29/10/13)

תשמעי 
אני לא נוטה להגיב ככה באמצע, אבל הטבעת שלך מהממת!!
בדיוק בדיוק בסגנון שרציתי (והבחור בלי ידיעתי הוציא ממני שזה מה שאני אוהבת - לא חשדתי בכלל), מאד מיוחדת אבל גם קלאסית.

קיצר, כל הכבוד לו


----------



## Norma Desmond (30/10/13)

איזו טבעת יפה. ממש אהבתי! 
מצחיקה הצעת הנישואין שלכם


----------



## Shmutzi (30/10/13)

הטבעת מאוד יפה ומיוחדת


----------



## shiwii (30/10/13)

יוו, הטבעת מהממת! 
אחרי שראיתי את שלך, מתבאסת שכבר יש לי אחת...


----------



## Ruby Gem (29/10/13)

ההזמנה 
את ההזמנה עיצבה לנו חברה מאוד טובה שהיא מעצבת גרפית במקצועה.
בתור חובבי חתולים- היה ברור שיהיה לנו איור של חתול. כולם אמרו לנו שזה כל כך אנחנו!


----------



## Ruby Gem (29/10/13)

והצד השני


----------



## Piece of Wood (29/10/13)

וואו! מהמם


----------



## ronitvas (29/10/13)

מתה על ההזמנה הזאת


----------



## יוסי האדום (29/10/13)

אני בדיוק בקטע של ההזמנה... 
ראיתי מאות השבוע... מקסים!


----------



## Ruby Gem (29/10/13)

מסיבת רווקות 
בהתחלה לא רציתי בכלל מסיבת רווקות. אחרי שהייתי בשתי מסיבות רווקות של חברות טובות שלי וראיתי שהיה דיי כיף, חשבתי שזה יכול להיות נחמד. אבל אין לי הרבה חברות קרובות, ומאוד חששתי ממסיבה כזו. פחדתי שיהיו מעט מדיי בנות ושזה לא יזרום ויהיה מעפן. בסופו של דבר, החברות הקרובות והאחיות שלי ארגנו לי מסיבת רווקות בהפתעה. טוב, זה לא היה כזה בהפתעה (אבל ששש.. אל תגלו). זה היה בבית שלי, וכל אחת הביאה משהו לאכול, והיו הפעלות מצחיקות ואלכוהול. בסופו של דבר מאוד נהניתי.


----------



## Ruby Gem (29/10/13)

טבעות 
את הטבעות עשינו ב"תכשיטי בארי". זו חנות פצפונת בשכונת הדר שבחיפה, אבל תמיד מפוצצת באנשים! צריך להגיע לשם ממש על הבוקר. שם גם בעלי (אוי, איזה מוזר לכתוב את זה) קנה את טבעת האירוסין. יש להם מבחר דיי גדול, הטבעות לא היו יקרות והיו מוכנות מהר. 
לצערי אין לי תמונה של הטבעת מקרוב...


----------



## Ruby Gem (29/10/13)

רבנות, מקווה, הדרכת כלות
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
את כל התהליך עשינו דרך "צוהר". בהתחלה מאוד חששתי מנושא העדים, כי אנחנו בחיפה ומי ייסע איתנו עד ללוד (לא היה לי נעים לבקש מאנשים לקחת ימי חופש), אבל בסופו של דבר הצלחנו להביא שני עדים מהעבודה. בצוהר היו מאוד נחמדים, לא הקשו עלינו ועשו לנו בעיות (כמו שקורה ברבנויות אחרות), הם זמינים במיילים (שזה מאוד נוח) וגם בסמסים. צריך לקחת בחשבון שיש לאסוף את הכתובה לפני החתונה – אנחנו פשוט החלטנו לאסוף אותה עם חברת שליחויות- זה יצא לנו הרבה יותר זול מהדלק. 
להדרכת כלות הלכתי עם בעלי. שוב, זה לא הדברים ששמעתי מחברות שעשו את זה דרך רבנות "רגילה". המדריכת כלות הייתה מאוד נחמדה וגרה לידנו. היא בעיקר דיברה על איך היהדות תופסת זוגיות ומשפחה וגם קצת הסבירה על המקווה וזרמה איתי על טבילה של יומיים לפני החתונה.
המקווה היה הדבר שהכי חששתי ממנו והכי לא רציתי לעשות אותו. הלכתי למקווה טהרה בנווה שאנן. קודם כל, המקום פשוט מדהים! נראה כמו ספא ומאובזר עד לפרטים הקטנים (לא השתמשתי כי התקלחתי לפני). בגלל שהמקום כנראה מבוקש- אז הייתי בחדר רגיל ולא בחדר כלה. מעניין מה כלה מקבלת... טיפ חשוב: לקבוע הרבה זמן מראש את מועד הטבילה! אחרת יכול להיווצר מצב שלא יהיה לכן מקום. הבלנית הייתה מאוד נחמדה ונתנה לי להרגיש בנוח. היא שאלה אם עשיתי את כל מה שהסבירו לי (לא ידעתי מה הסבירו לי אבל אמרתי שכן) ורק הסתכלה לי על הציפורניים. טבלתי שלוש פעמים וזה עבר חלק (נורא דאגתי כי אני לא יודעת לצלול!). אח"כ היא חיבקה אותי ובירכה אותי. הבלנית באמת הייתה מאוד נחמדה ואמא שלי התרגשה. כל העניין לקח בערך רבע שעה – עשרים דקות.

אני קצת אמביוולנטית לגבי עניין הרבנות. מצד אחד, החוויה סה"כ הייתה באמת חביבה- צוהר היו מקסימים ונחמדים, וגם המדריכת כלות והחוויה במקווה. מצד שני – יש את האידיאולוגיה. הרגשתי שאני לא לגמרי שלמה עם ה"בחירה" שלי. והבחירה היא במרכאות, כי אין באמת בחירה. כשהתחלתי לזרוק משפטים על הנושא של חתונה בקפריסין ולעשות טקס אחר – הרגשתי ש"משתיקים" אותי. בעלי אמר שאין לנו את האלפי שקלים אקסטרה על חתונה בחו"ל. גם ההורים שלי לא ממש הבינו מה הסיפור (והם ממש אבל ממש לא מאמינים!). וכן רציתי להיות נשואה ולא ידועה בציבור (בדיעבד, אני לא חושבת שזה כזה משנה...) ובסוף הלכתי כמו כולם. כנראה שמאוד קשה לצאת כנגד הנורמה והמוכר. אבל עדיין אני לא יכולה לומר בוודאות שהייתי עושה אחרת. ונכון שכל מה שקשור בעניין ה"דת" לא היה טראומתי או נורא עבורי, אלא אפילו נחמד – אבל אלו דברים שאני לא מאמינה בהם, שלא הייתי עושה אותם אם לא הייתי חייבת, שגם בזבזו לי את הזמן (הייתי מעדיפה לעשות דברים אחרים במקום ללכת בערב ישר אחרי העבודה להדרכת כלות) ושאני ממש ממש לא מאמינה בהם ונגד תפיסת עולמי (כמו המקווה ואפילו טקס החתונה עצמו שהוא לא שיוויוני, ובעצם בעלי "קנה" אותי).


----------



## O n y X (30/10/13)

מרגישה בדיוק כמוך 
בנושא הרבנות..כאילו אני כתבתי את המילים האלה..
הנושא לא מפסיק להטריד אותי (עוד מעט כשנוכל לפתוח תיק אז כנראה אני ארגע)
ובאותו נושא-אפשר לקבל למסר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




את הכתובת של המקווה?


----------



## Ruby Gem (30/10/13)

נשלח! 
אגב, זה מקום מאוד מבוקש!
לכן אם חשוב לך להיות בחדר כלה- תקבעי הרבה זמן מראש (איזה שבועיים-שלושה).


----------



## Ruby Gem (29/10/13)

הרב 
את הרב שלנו – יוסי בן פורת – צוהר שידכו לנו. הוא היה מאוד נחמד, וגם בפגישה איתו לפני החתונה הוא היה ענייני. הגיע בזמן ובעיקר – עשה חופה קצרה להנאת האורחים. הוא גם התחיל לשיר בחופה את "שבחי ירושלים" וכל האורחים זרמו, זה היה נראה קצת כמו ערב שירה בציבור
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



הדבר היחיד שקצת ביאס אותי זה שהוא לא נתן לי לתת לדורון טבעת במעמד החופה.
נתתי לו את הטבעת כשהלכנו לחופה, לפני שהוא שם לי את ההינומה. זה קצת סרבל את העניינים - כי הטבעות היו אצל חבר שלו, שהיה צריך לתת את הטבעת למנהלת האירוע, שתתן לי אותה, והכל תוך כדי שאנחנו צועדים לחופה. כמעט וויתרתי על העניין. אבל מנהלת האירוע שלנו אמרה לי ששום דבר לא מסובך- ואני שמחה שעשיתי את זה.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (30/10/13)

לפני כמה ימים מישהי שאלה על הרב הזה! 
אנסה לאתר את השאלה, ואם אצליח, אקשר לה את ההודעה שלך...


----------



## Sofi Sh (30/10/13)

אין צורך לאתר, אני פה וקוראת בשקיקה! 
תודה רובי, שמחה לשמוע שהוא היה נחמד  לא מצאנו עליו מידע, אז זה ממש מועיל (איזה כיף שיש קרדיטים!!)
אני קצת מודאגת מהעניין של לתת טבעת לבחור באמת, ננסה לדבר איתו על זה בפגישה...הוא היה מאוד נגד?


----------



## Ruby Gem (30/10/13)

האמת שלא ממש ניסיתי להתעקש.... 
אמרתי לו שאני רוצה לתת לדורון טבעת גם.
ואז הוא אמר שיש שתי אופציות: או לאחר חתימת הכתובה או לפני שאנחנו עולים לחופה עצמה.
לא ניסיתי להתווכח או להתעקש איתו.


----------



## Sofi Sh (30/10/13)

אנחנו נפגשים איתו בשבוע הבא... נבדוק את זה 
תודה!
ודרך אגב, פתאום באמצע הקרדיטים נפל לי האסימון שכבר ראיתי תמונות שלך מהחתונה ואת נראית לי ממש מוכרת... אז מסתבר שיש לנו חבר משותף (עמרי) ונראה לי שאפילו נפגשנו פעם באיזה מסיבת יומולדת שלו 
עולם קטן!
<התייחסות לכל הקרדיטים בסוף>


----------



## Ruby Gem (30/10/13)

יא איזה קטע! 
נראה לי שאני יודעת גם מי את!
ממש עולם קטןן!


----------



## Sofi Sh (30/10/13)

ותודה לדניאל כמובן


----------



## Ruby Gem (29/10/13)

שמלת כלה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
גילוי נאות: רינה בהיר קרובת משפחה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 כשהיא פתחה את הסטודיו שלה, עוד לפני שידעתי מי יהיה החתן , ידעתי איפה אני אעשה את השמלה- כל כך התחברתי לסגנון הקלאסי והמיוחד שלה.
השמלה שבחרתי- זו השמלה הראשונה שמדדתי. אמנם אחריה מדדתי עוד כמה שמלות, ולבסוף השארתי אותה כבחירה מבין שתי אופציות. כשמדדתי אותה פעם נוספת – ידעתי שזאת השמלה.
היה לי כיף להגיע לסטודיו המקסים והנעים. אהבתי לראות איך לאט לאט השמלה רוקמת לה עור וגידים... או יותר נכון – בדים ותחרה. 
השמלה הייתה מהממת וגם מאוד נוחה! קיבלתי עליה כל כך הרבה מחמאות! אנשים לא הפסיקו להגיד לי כמה שהשמלה מיוחדת.


----------



## Ruby Gem (29/10/13)

ועוד אחת


----------



## Ruby Gem (29/10/13)

ואחת מאחורה


----------



## החלפתיניק (30/10/13)

השמלה באמת מאד מיוחדת ויפה! 
העיטור סביב המחשוף-כתפיות-גב יפהפה


----------



## Ruby Gem (29/10/13)

נעלי כלה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
קניתי בניין ווסט. לא רציתי נעליים "כלתיות". היה לי חשוב לבחור נעליים שישמשו אותי גם אחרי החתונה. בסוף נעלתי אותן עוד לפני, לא יכולתי להתאפק!


----------



## Ruby Gem (29/10/13)




----------



## coffeetoffy (29/10/13)

me like shoes! 

את יפהפיה!!


----------



## Ruby Gem (29/10/13)

איפור ושיער
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אל ניבה ויואלא הגעתי דרך המלצה של אחת מבנות הפורום- הילה, אם אני לא טועה. מאוד התחברתי לסגנון העדין והנקי שלה. 
ביום החתונה היה לי פשוט תענוג. היא מקסימה ושלווה ואפילו סיימנו הרבה לפני הזמן. האיפור והשיער היו בדיוק לטעמי- היא קלעה בדיוק למה שרציתי, היא דאגה שלא יכאב לי מהסיכות וגם האיפור וגם השיער החזיקו מעמד עד הרגע שהייתי צריכה להסיר ולפרק.


----------



## Ruby Gem (29/10/13)




----------



## hillala8 (29/10/13)

שמחה שהיית מרוצה 
ניבה מקסימה ומאוד מקצועית, שמחה שה המלצה השתלמה ואת נראית מדהים!


----------



## Norma Desmond (30/10/13)

וואו, את נראית יפיפיה!


----------



## Ruby Gem (29/10/13)

התארגנות 
היה לי ברור שאני לא אלך לסלון כלות מכמה סיבות:
1. אני צריכה את השקט שלי והפרטיות שלי.
2. אין אפשרות לבחור את המאפרת ו/או מעצב שיער.
3. בדרך כלל בסלון כלות הסגנון "עשוי" מדיי.
בהתחלה חשבתי להתארגן בבית של ההורים, אבל אמא שלי החליטה להזמין לנו במתנה חדר במלון קולוני. למי שלא מכירה, זה מלון בוטיק יפהפייה במושבה הגרמנית בחיפה. הרבה זוגות מצטלמים שם (וגם אנחנו!). קיבלנו חדר מקסים, עם ג'קוזי זוגי! היה גם כיף לחזור מהחתונה לישון במלון ולאכול בבוקר את הארוחת בוקר הטעימה שלהם. כשחזרנו לחדר בלילה חיכתה לנו קאווה וצלחת פירות.


----------



## Ruby Gem (29/10/13)

מלוות 
המלוות שלי היו אמא ושתי האחיות שלי. מאוד רציתי שהן יהיו איתי, והיה בוקר בהחלט כייפי.
אין ספק שהן עברו איתי את כל התהליך (וגם אבא!) והיה לי חשוב לתת להן משהו קטן...
להורים נתתי במתנה שובר למסעדה האהובה עלינו – ה"סינטה בר", ולאחיות שלי קניתי ב"ללין" קיט של עזרה ראשונה (זה ממש חמוד!) יחד עם קרם גוף.


----------



## Ruby Gem (29/10/13)

מתנות לאורחים 
יש שיגידו שזה מיותר, אבל לדעתי זה מאוד נחמד לתת מתנות קטנות לאורחים. אני מאוד אוהבת לקבל מתנה קטנה בתור אורחת. הזמנו מאי-ביי קופסאות של חתן וכלה (שיצאו ממש בזול) ומילאנו אותן בסוכריות סודה ובסוכריות על מקל שקנינו ב"ממתקי אליאס" בעמק חפר.
אם מישהי זוכרת- כתבתי כאן הודעה שאני חוששת שההזמנה של הקופסאות לא תגיע בזמן ומה אפשר לעשות במקום. הזמנו אותן חודש וחצי לפחות לפני החתונה, וקיבלנו אותן ממש חמישה ימים לפני! כל עניין המתנות ממש גרם לי ללחצים וכאבי ראש. שלושה ימים לפני החתונה ישבתי להכין ולמלא אותן – וזה לקח לי שמונה שעות!!! רק ארבע וחצי שעות לקח לי להרכיב את הכל! אבל התוצאה הייתה יפה בסופו של דבר וקיבלנו פידבקים חיוביים.





טיפ: כל דבר שמזמינים, בעיקר אם מזמינים מסין – להזמין הרבה זמן מראש! עדיף להזמין משהו ואח"כ לא להשתמש בו, מאשר לחכות לרגעים האחרונים.


----------



## Ruby Gem (29/10/13)

תמונה של החתנים


----------



## Ruby Gem (29/10/13)

בגדי חתן 
את החליפה קנינו בחנות שנקראת "בון – טון", ברחוב ביאליק בחיפה (בהדר). אבא שלי קנה שם בגדים לחתונות של הבנות דודות שלי לפני כמה שנים. הוא גם רכש שם חולצה, מכנסיים, חגורה ועניבה.
יש שם מבחר מאוד גדול, ובעל החנות ידע ישר להתאים לדורון את הבגדים וכמובן עשו לו את כל התיקונים. אבא שלי למשל קנה ז'קט בזארה, ובכל זאת בחנות תיקנו לו את הז'קט ללא עלות.
גם המחירים שלהם מאוד סבירים.


----------



## Ruby Gem (29/10/13)

ועוד אחת


----------



## Ruby Gem (29/10/13)

הרגעים שלפני 
יש לי בעייה ואני חולת שליטה ולפעמים יש לי נטייה לנתח בראש שלי דברים לא רלוונטיים. הייתי מאוד לחוצה, דמיינתי איך הכל משתבש ונהרס ודאגתי שאף אחד לא יבוא, שאף אחד לא יהנה ושתהייה חתונה מעפנה.
הלחץ הזה השפיע עליי גם בצורה פיזית – כל מיני מחלות וכאבים ובעיקר בצורה נפשית – הייתי סופר רגישה, עצבנית ולא נחמדה. יכולתי לצחוק ואז פתאום לפרוץ בבכי. מצאתי את עצמי מתווכחת ורבה עם בעלי על שטויות.
בנוסף, גם עזבתי מקום עבודה אחרי הרבה מאוד זמן.
זה לא כל כך קשור לקרדיטים, אבל כן חשוב לי לכתוב את זה:
זה טבעי להרגיש לחץ, תחושות שליליות, פחדים ועצב. תמיד מציירים את התקופה הזו ובכלל את האירוע הזה כדבר הכי מדהים, ורוד ומושלם. אבל בחיים לא הכל ורוד, ולא הכל מושלם, וזה בסדר גמור! קורה שהדברים לא תמיד מסתדרים אבל – 
א. זה לא בהכרח סוף העולם. 
ב. לכל דבר יש פתרון. 
ג.לקחתם ספקים טובים שאתם סומכים עליהם. 
ד. קורה שאנשים לא יכולים להגיע וזה בסדר.
ה. לפעמים הכל בראש שלנו.
ברגע שנכנסים לסחרור של לחץ – חשוב לקחת נשימה עמוקה וללכת לעשות משהו כייפי.
ההצעה שלי – להשאיר את היום שלפני פנוי! לכו תעשו משהו נחמד ביחד, זה יכול להיות ארוחת בוקר או לצאת לסרט. זה מה שאנחנו עשינו.


----------



## Ruby Gem (29/10/13)

צ'ק ליסט
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
בתור חולת שליטה- אני חובבת רשימות.
הכנתי שתי רשימות מסודרות- אחת של הדברים שצריכים שיהיו איתנו באולם, ורשימה שנייה של הדברים שצריך לקחת איתנו למלון. כתבתי הכל, אפילו דברים מובנים מאליהם, כי לפעמים בזמן לחץ והתרגשות יכולים לשכוח דברים חשובים. 
וכמובן, עברתי מיליון פעמים על הרשימה כדי לוודא שאנחנו לא שוכחים שום דבר, והכנתי את הכל מראש ולא באותו היום. 
עוד טיפ שלמדתי מהפורום הזה – להכין את הכסף מראש במעטפות, ולרשום על כל מעטפה למי היא מיועדת ומה הסכום. זה חוסך הרבה כאב ראש והתעסקות מיותרת.


----------



## ray of light (30/10/13)

יש מצב אולי לקבל את הרשימות שלך? 
גם לי יש צ'ק ליסט מפורט של מלון+ אולם , אבל אולי יהיה לך דברים שאני לא חשבתי עליהם עדיין..


----------



## Ruby Gem (30/10/13)

כתבתי את הרשימות בכתב יד... 
המדפסת שלנו לא עובדת!
את יכולה אולי לשלוח לי את שלך ואם יהיה משהו שלא חשבת עליו אני אוסיף?


----------



## באןבאני (30/10/13)

גם אני אשמח לרשימות האלה  
אני עושה רשימה אחרי רשימה אחרי רשימה
מצמצמת ומוסיפה
מסמנת ומוחקת
ממרקרת ומדגישה

חולה שליטה, כבר אמרנו?


----------



## Ruby Gem (30/10/13)

אוי אני מזדהה! 
כמו שכתבתי לray of light למעלה- את הרשימות עשיתי בכתב יד, ולא שמרתי אותן...
אבל רשמתי הכללל! אפילו רשמתי להביא תחתונים


----------



## באןבאני (30/10/13)

אגב, את יפייפיה! 
הקרדיטים מקסימים, עדיין קוראת בשקיקה.
השמלה מדהימה!!! בדיוק הייתי במדידה שלישית אתמול אצל רינה בהיר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(שתי האחיות שלי גם התחתנו אצלה, אז אני גם קצת מרגישה שהיא קרובת משפחה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
קצת מקנאה בשמלה שלך, היא פשוט מעלפת!


----------



## Ruby Gem (30/10/13)

תודה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כשאני קוראת בפורום על עוד מישהי שעושה שמלה אצל רינה, אני נמלאת גאווה!
כל השמלות שלה מהממות, אני בטוחה שגם שלך מעלפת!


----------



## ray of light (30/10/13)

אני כל היום מנסה לחשוב על דברים ששכחתי 
ובטוחה שיש עוד מלא דברים כאלה.
אני מהיום מתחילה להכין את התיק למלון למרות שיש עוד שבוע לחתונה  בא לי שיהיה מסודר כבר הכל!
חולת שליטה לגמרי! כבוד!


----------



## Ruby Gem (29/10/13)

המקום 
התחתנו באולמי ה"נסיכה".  למי שלא מהאיזור, זה אולם מאוד ותיק וידוע בקריות (אני מהקריות במקור).
תמיד שדמיינתי את החתונה שלי – חשבתי על גן, פתוח, עיצוב כפרי. לא חשבתי שאני אתחתן בנסיכה או בכל אולם. אבל משיקולי תקציב, גיאוגרפיה ומזג אוויר הבנתי שהחתונה צריכה להיות במקום סגור.
אבא שלי מאוד רצה שנתחתן בנסיכה מסיבה אחת – יש להם את האוכל הכי טוב באזור.
הלכנו לראות שני אולמות – הנסיכה וההינומה, בנשר. יותר התחברתי להינומה. אבל, לא היו להם מקומות באוקטובר בכלל, והם דרשו התחייבות של 350 איש! ידענו שאנחנו לא יכולים להתחייב על 350 אנשים. לעולם לא נגיע לכמות כזו של אורחים.
אז סגרנו בנסיכה. והאמת, לא הייתי שלמה עם זה. שוב, כל הזמן חשבתי על הפנטזיה שלי בגן הפתוח והעיצוב הכפרי, בלי כל הקריסטלים והשנדלירים... בעיקר שראיתי כאן בקרדיטים חתונות במקומות יפהפיים ועוד עם DIY והתמלאתי  קנאה! 
כולם אמרו לי שזה ממש לא חשוב, שלאנשים חשוב קודם האוכל ואז המוזיקה, ואת אף אחד זה לא מעניין איך האולם נראה. 
בדיעבד – הסתבר לי שטעיתי! ואני מאוד מאוד מרוצה מהבחירה!
אז כן, זה היה באולם. אבל העיצוב של האולם היה דיי יפה.
כל אנשי הצוות היו נחמדים, שירותיים ומקצועיים. בכל הפגישות – דאגו תמיד לכבד אותנו בדברים טעימים. גם כשבאנו לשלם יום אחרי החתונה.
הם מאוד הלכו לקראתנו – התחייבנו על 250 אורחים, אבל  כשעשינו אישורי הגעה ראינו שזה אמור להיות 213. והם הסכימו לחייב אותנו על 213 (בסופו של דבר הגיעו 217). 
הם צ'יפרו אותנו מבלי שביקשנו – חילקו קרטיבים, הוציאו לנו עגלת צ'ייסרים, ופלטת קינוחים – לכל שולחן מגיעה פלטה עם קינוחים קטנים, וברגע שהיא נגמרת ממלאים אותה מחדש. זה אמור להיות בתוספת תשלום – אבל אנחנו קיבלנו את זה בחינם.
הבנתי שהשירות של המלצרים היה ממש טוב, מנהלת האירוע ורב המלצרים דאגו שהכל יהיה מתוקתק ומסודר.
וגולת הכותרת – האוכל. ובאמת הם עמדו בציפיות. לא ממש יצא לנו לאכול, אבל אנשים ניגשו להורים ואמרו להם שהם אף פעם לא נתקלו בכזה אוכל טעים. והמתוקים – בכלל מדהימים, אי אפשר להאמין שזה פרווה. בסוף הערב קיבלנו גם "משלוח" הבייתה וטעמנו בעצמנו!





טיפים:
1. לצאת מהקופסה. אני לא חשבתי שאתחתן בנסיכה, ואני מאוד שמחה שהחתונה הייתה שם. 
2. לעשות רשימת מוזמנים מסודרת ולהתחייב על המינימום. ההורים שלו לא עשו רשימה מסודרת (הם עשו רק שהיינו צריכים רשימה למי לשלוח את ההזמנות) ואמרו שיהיה X אורחים, ובסוף זה היה חצי. ההורים שלי אמנם עשו רשימה, אבל הם כללו אנשים שכלל לא היה בטוח שיגיעו. לכן חשוב לעשות רשימה מסודרת, כדי לדעת מה הטווח, וכשצריך להתחייב – צריך להחשיב את האנשים שבטוח יגיעו או שיש סיכוי מאוד גבוה שיגיעו. בנוסף, כשהחתונה היא במועד מאוחר (אנחנו התארסנו בינואר והתחתנו באוקטובר – היה לנו תשעה חודשים לארגן את זה) – קורה שהרשימה משתנה. פתאום אנשים שוכחים או מתבלבלים בתאריך ונוסעים לחופש (זה קרה לנו פעמיים, דווקא עם אורחים יחסית קרובים), מחליטים להוסיף או להוריד אנשים, ויש כל מיני דברים שתמיד קורים ואנשים לא יכולים להגיע ברגע האחרון. יותר קל לבוא לאולם ולהגיד שיש יותר אנשים ממה שהתחייבתם, מאשר להגיד שיש פחות... לנו היה באמת מזל, אבל זה היה חוסך לי הרבה רגעי לחץ.


----------



## Ruby Gem (29/10/13)




----------



## Ruby Gem (29/10/13)




----------



## SimplyMe1 (30/10/13)

באמת יש להם אוכל מעולה+ 
אני לא מהאזור אבל יש לי משפחה מאזור הצפון(חיפה, קריות כרמיאל) ובכול אחת מהמשפחות האלו נערכו אירועים-חתונות ובריתות, באולם הנסיכה, ואני יודעת כבר שנים שהאוכל שם ממש טעים ואני נהנית כשאני מגיעה לשם.. אם לא מהמוזיקה שבוחרים לחתונות ולא תמיד לטעמי, אז לפחות מהאוכל בנסיכה.


----------



## O n y X (30/10/13)

קודם כל אין על הנסיכה 
מבחינת האוכל-הכי נהניתי שם, היינו באירוע שבוע שעבר וחבר שלי היה שם שוב אתמול ודיברנו רק על האוכל. גם חשבנו לסגור שם (יש להם מחירים טובים לחורף) 
התחתנתם באולם הקטן? (מבחינת כמות האורחים) כי כשלנו הראו אותו הדבר הראשון שקפץ לי לעין זה השנדליר ליד הבר
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אגב, את ובעלך נראים לי ממש מוכרים מהתמונות  מסתבר שיש לנו חברה משותפת (אסביר במסר
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Ruby Gem (30/10/13)

אנשים אוהבים לבוא לשם 
עד לחתונה שלנו - מעולם לא הייתי שם!
התחתנו באולם הקטן, וכן - ניסיתי להתעלם מכל השנדלירים... אבל סה"כ יצא יפה, והאמת - הייתי בכזה היי שלא הייתי שמה לב גם אם היה לנו ברבור באמצע האולם.

סיקרנת אותי!
מחכה למסר


----------



## Ruby Gem (29/10/13)

צלם
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אחרי שסגרנו על תאריך ומקום, חיפוש הצלם היה הדבר הראשון שעשינו. אחרי הפגישה עם אלון- בעל הסטודיו "אלוניס" (משום מה הוא לא מוכר וחבל!), הרגשנו שזה זה. דיברנו עם ההורים וההורים אמרו שזה נורא יקר.
כמה מחשבות על נושא "זה יקר" (הזהרתי שזו תהייה חפירה!):
יקר זה עניין יחסי. כמו שהחלטנו שלא נעשה חתונה ביום חמישי אלא ביום רביעי – כי ההפרש הוא 10,000 ש"ח, החלטנו שצלם זה דבר חשוב. אז כן, זה ערב אחד. אבל זה ערב החתונה שלנו! זה דבר שלא יחזור! מה גם, שלטעמי המחיר כן מצדיק את זה. הלכנו לראות עוד צלמים- וגילינו שטווח המחירים אצל כולם זהה. כן, הלכתי לראות מקום שהיה זול בהרבה. אבל, אין מה להשוות בכלל! לא באיכות ולא בסגנון – הסגנון היה מאוד מיושן, בסגנון האייטיז. גם בתמונות וגם בסרטי וידאו – שסרט וידאו של החתונה הוא באורך שעתיים ומראים את כל מי שנכנס. אז וואלה, יכול להיות שהייתי חוסכת קצת – אבל הזיכרון זה דבר סובייקטיבי והתמונות נשארות לשנים. וזה מבאס להישאר עם תמונות מכוערות. 
אחרי הבדיקות – החלטנו שאנחנו חוזרים לאלון. מאוד התחברנו אליו ומה שהכי אהבנו – זה שהוא באמת כל כך אוהב את מה שהוא עושה. על מה כן התפשרנו? על האלבומים. כמה פעמים אני או ההורים נסתכל באלבום? מעט מאוד. היום הכל דיגיטלי וגם נמצא בפייסבוק. כבר לא צריך לשבת ולהראות את התמונות לאורחים. אז הילדים שלנו לא ידפדפו באלבום החתונה, הם יסתכלו עליו במחשב.
ביום החתונה אלון הגיע יחד עם עמית הצלם  ויניב צלם הוידאו, ובערב הצטרף גם גונן צלם המגנטים. הם היו מקסימים! הייתה לנו כימיה נהדרת איתם, היו קשובים אלינו והם נשארו עד הסוף! הם ביימו אותנו, אבל גם נתנו לנו לזרום ויצאו תמונות טבעיות. התמונות יצאו ממש יפות ואני מחכה כבר לוידאו.


----------



## Ruby Gem (29/10/13)

מקדימים!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
סורי על ההצפה בתמונות, היה לי קשה לבחור


----------



## יוסי האדום (29/10/13)

בהתחלה זה במלון?


----------



## Ruby Gem (29/10/13)

כן


----------



## Ruby Gem (29/10/13)




----------



## Ruby Gem (29/10/13)




----------



## SimplyMe1 (30/10/13)

תמונה יפה, 
את נראית פה רגועה מאוד


----------



## Ruby Gem (29/10/13)




----------



## Ruby Gem (29/10/13)




----------



## ronitvas (29/10/13)

מקסימה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
והשמלה מהממת ויושבת מעולה


----------



## Ruby Gem (29/10/13)




----------



## Ruby Gem (29/10/13)




----------



## Ruby Gem (29/10/13)




----------



## Ruby Gem (29/10/13)




----------



## Ruby Gem (29/10/13)




----------



## Ruby Gem (29/10/13)




----------



## Ruby Gem (29/10/13)

וכמובן - המפגש!


----------



## Ruby Gem (29/10/13)

עוד אחת מהמפגש


----------



## Ruby Gem (29/10/13)

דיג'יי 
הדיג'יי שלנו היה דור מלודי- שאותו יצא לנו להכיר הרבה לפני בנסיבות חברתיות. כשחיפשנו דיג'יי- חשבנו "היי, למה לא דור?", והוא באמת היחיד שפגשנו.
יצאנו מאוד מרוצים והרגשנו שאנחנו בידיים טובות. הוא ידע לשלב הרבה סגנונות שונים להנאת כולם וקרא את הקהל. מה שאהבתי זה שהוא שם יחסית בהתחלה שירים ישנים – מה שגרם לכולם (מבוגרים וצעירים) לרקוד.


----------



## Ruby Gem (29/10/13)

קבלת פנים 
בטח שלהיות בקבלת פנים!
קודם כל, זה מכבד את האורחים, זה נותן הזדמנות אמיתית לדבר עם כולם. לא כולם מגיעים לחבק בחופה ולא כולם רוקדים. בזמן הריקודים- שמים לב רק למי שנמצא ברחבה! אני למשל אפילו לא שמתי לב מתי סבא וסבתא שלי הלכו. אמנם עשינו "סבב שולחנות", אבל מאוד קשה להגיע לכולם, ויש אנשים שפספסנו. גם השקעתם בחתונה הרבה אנרגיות וכסף, וזה גם ככה ערב קצר שעובר מהר – אז להתחבא שעה וחצי בחדר? 
זה גם מוריד את הלחץ, זה כיף שאנשים מחבקים ומחמיאים, אמרתי כל כך הרבה "תודה רבה"!


----------



## Ruby Gem (29/10/13)

סבתא רבא 
סבתא רבא שלי בת 101! ולכל התוהים – היא מתפקדת וצלולה. בשבילה אנשים בני 80 הם "זקנים".
היה לי כל כך חשוב שהיא תהייה בחתונה. מאוד דאגתי שהיא תרגיש לא טוב ולא תצליח להגיע, והייתי בטוחה שאחרי החופה היא תלך.
לשמחתי הרבה היא הרגישה טוב והגיעה! היא הייתה בחופה, רקדה איתי ברחבה והבנתי מאמא שלי שהיא הלכה בסביבות 23:00. כולם פשוט נדלקו עליה!
אני כל כך מקווה שהיא תזכה לראות אותי בהיריון ואת הילדים שלי...


----------



## יוסי האדום (29/10/13)

סבתא רבא מרגשת!


----------



## פיבי הרטי (29/10/13)

על סבתא רבה שלך 
איזה כיף שיש תמונה כזאת


----------



## arapax (29/10/13)

סבתא רבתא 
מגניבה לגמרי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 הלוואי שתרקוד גם בחתונה של הילדים שלך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[זו לא טעות בכותרת, הצורה הנכונה היא סבא רבא וסבתא רבתא, וזה מאד משעשע אותי שזה מתחרז]


----------



## דניאל ואורן (30/10/13)

אכן סבתא רבתא! 
וצורת הרבים גם היא משעשעת: סבתות רבתות (לפחות לדברי מישהי שאני מכירה שעסקה גם בבלשנות).


----------



## arapax (30/10/13)

כמדומני 
האקדמיה מעדיפה את צורת העברית ברבים: סבתות גדולות, בדומה למה שקורה עם ההורים: ביחיד אנחנו משתמשים באבא ואמא, שהן הצורות הארמיות של המילה, אבל ברבים עוברים לאמהות ואבות, הצורה העברית. 

ואגב, אני לא בטוחה לגבי צורת הרבים. צורת הרבים של סבא רבא, לפי מה שקראתי, תהיה סבי רברבי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (בצירה על הב' האחרונה בשתי המילים). אולי באמת אני צריכה לברר, לאור העובדה שזכיתי להכיר שלוש מתוך 4 סבתות רבתות (סבתי רברבתי?) 

/ילדת כאפות, כבר אמרתי?


----------



## תותית1212 (30/10/13)

יש לי חולשה לסבתות 
ממש גרמת לי דמעות! ואפילו לא היה שום דבר עצוב חס וחלילה....

אם את הנינה, הילד/ה שלך יהיו חימש!!
הלוואי אמן שתהיה בריאה וצלולה עד 120 לפחות ותזכה לראות אותך בהמשך הדרך.


----------



## Ruby Gem (30/10/13)

גם אני מאוד התרגשתי עד דמעות לכתוב את זה 
הרבה מחוויות הילדות שלי קשורות בסבתא.
אין ספק שזה דבר מדהים לחתן נינה וזה לא כזה מופרך שיהיה חימש היא כל הזמן מנסה לשכנע אותי להיכנס להיריון! כשאמא שלי סיפרה לה שאנחנו מתחתנים היא ישר שאלה אם אני בהיריון!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אמן שתהייה בריאה עד 120!!!


----------



## Raspail (30/10/13)

וואו! ממש מרגש!


----------



## רגע33 (31/10/13)

יו! איזה כיף לך! 
לי לא היתה אפילו סבתא אחת בילדות וגם סבא לא ממש הספקתי להכיר. עכשיו שיש לי ילדים אני רואה איזה כיף זה שיש סבתא וסבא . שתזכו לעוד הרבה שנים מאושרות ורגעים של חסד יחדיו!


----------



## Ruby Gem (29/10/13)

הכניסה לחופה 
אחותי היא מוזיקאית, וזה היה חלום שלי שהיא תשיר את שיר הכניסה לחופה.
היא שרה את "לאט לאט" של שלום חנוך, וזה באמת היה מאוד מרגש.


----------



## Ruby Gem (29/10/13)

נותנת לו את הטבעת


----------



## Ruby Gem (29/10/13)

תשל"כ!


----------



## Ruby Gem (29/10/13)

ועוד תשל"כ


----------



## Ruby Gem (29/10/13)

סלואו ראשון 
הסלואו הראשון היה sail away של דויד גריי.

[URL]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kq-jLjCVx_Q[/URL]


----------



## Ruby Gem (29/10/13)

עוד אחת מהסלואו


----------



## Ruby Gem (29/10/13)

ועוד אחת


----------



## Ruby Gem (29/10/13)

ההפתעה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אז החברים שלנו החליטו להפתיע אותנו.
הם הכינו קליפ שמשלב תמונות סטילס ו-וידאו שלהם לפי השיר marry you של ברונו מארס, בשילוב תמונות שלנו, רובן מפדחות עד מאוד. 
מה שהיה הכי מצחיק- שמנו לב שיש על הדלת כניסה שלנו שאריות של דבק. ולא הצלחנו להבין מאיפה זה הגיע. הייתי בטוחה שזה אחד מילדיי השכנים. ואז בקליפ ראינו שהם פשוט הדביקו על הדלת שלנו את השמות שלהם (וזה בזמן שהיינו עוד בבית!). ברגע שקלטנו את זה התחלנו לצעוק: "אהההה עכשיו אנחנו מבינים מאיפה זה!"
הקליפ היה מאוד מצחיק ויפה, התלהבנו ממנו ממש!


----------



## Ruby Gem (29/10/13)

קשקושים לרחבה 
את כל השטויות לרחבה קנינו בחנות של "לבנה זוהרים". הקשקושים האלו מאוד נחמדים, מלהיבים את הקהל ותורמים לתמונות צבעוניות. בהתחלה דאגתי שלא קנינו מספיק- אבל הדאגה שלי הייתה לשווא.
יום לפני ישבנו לפרק את כל הזוהרים, ולא הצלחנו להבין את לנפח את כל הגיטרות. אמרנו שניקח אותן איתנו ריקות ובטח מישהו יצליח לנפח אותן. בסופו של דבר, הגיטרות בכלל נשארו באוטו.
אולי זה רק אנחנו שלא הצלחנו להבין איך מנפחים אותן... אבל אם קניתם אותן- תדאגו להביא אותן מנופחות מראש. 
אני לא יכולה להעלות תמונות של אנשים (ובטח של ילדים) ללא אישור (לכן יש פה כמה תמונות שחתכתי)... אבל יש המוני תמונות שממחישות איזה מסיבה כייפית וצבעונית זו הייתה.


----------



## Ruby Gem (29/10/13)

אלכוהול
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הבר היה כחלק ממחיר המנה, אבל בכל זאת רצינו לפנק את הקהל עם ואן- גוך.
אני טענתי שצריך חמישה בקבוקים ודורון אמר שצריך לפחות עשרה.
בסוף קנינו תשעה בקבוקים באיזה חנות בחיפה (אני אפילו לא זוכרת את השם). שלושה דאבל אספרסו, שלושה אננס, ושלושה אסאי.
בסוף נשארנו עם ארבע בקבוקים. כלומר צדקתי
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



בקבוק אחד נתנו לאבא שלי, בקבוק שני הבאנו מתנה לחברים ובטח נמצא לשניים הנותרים שימוש. (יש לנו חברים חובבי אלכוהול)


----------



## Ruby Gem (29/10/13)

ירח דבש 
התכנון המקורי היה על ירח דבש ברומא. כשהתחלנו לחפש דילים- הבנו שהמלונות בדילים האלו מאוד לא טובים. וכשחיפשנו על טיסה ומלון בנפרד – המחיר היה בשמיים. לכן חשבנו על אופציה אחרת – פראג.
טסנו כמה ימים לאחר החתונה – התחתנו ברביעי וטסנו בראשון בלילה. 
פראג היא עיר קטנה ויפהפייה, שמאוד קל להתמצא בה וללכת ברגל.  ואכן חרשנו אותה ברגל. 
המלון שלנו היה טוב ובמיקום מאוד מרכזי. אני חושבת שעדיף לשלם קצת יותר, ולהיות במלון במקום מרכזי. זה אפשר לנו להסתובב בבוקר, לחזור אחה"צ- להתקלח, לישון ואז לקום ולצאת בערב. 
חוץ מזה, לקחנו שני ימים של טיול מאורגן דרך חברת התיירות. יום אחד נסענו לדרזדן ויום אחר נסענו לקרלובי – וארי (אני מקווה שאני כותבת את זה נכון).
המחייה בפראג מאוד זולה – גם האוכל (שהיה טעים), ובעיקר – הבירה. הבירה יותר זולה ממים, מקפה ומקולה. פער המחירים בין ישראל לפראג כל כך גבוה! לשם השוואה, קנינו בסופר בקבוק מים מינרליים ובקבוק קולה- וזה עלה 8 ש"ח. שתינו חצי ליטר בירה ב-10 ש"ח. סטייק טוב עולה 60 ש"ח. סבון הפנים שלי, שבארץ עולה 90 ש"ח- מצאתי בדרזדן ב-20 ש"ח ובפראג ב-30 ש"ח! כמובן שאין צורך לציין שקניתי סטוקים
ואם כבר מדברים על קניות – אין ספק שהתפנקנו. זאת הפעם הראשונה שלי בחו"ל אחרי 8 שנים, ופעם ראשונה שלנו בחו"ל ביחד. החלטנו שאנחנו נהנים כמו שצריך, בלי לחשוב על הכסף. אכלנו המון במסעדות, קנינו הרבה מאוד דברים והכי חשוב – ראינו הרבה מאוד מקומים יפים, מעניינים ומיוחדים.


----------



## Ruby Gem (29/10/13)

עוד קצת פראג


----------



## Ruby Gem (29/10/13)

ועוד פראג


----------



## Ruby Gem (29/10/13)

סיכום 
מאוד נהניתי מתקופת הארגונים.  היו בתקופה הזו הרבה דברים חיוביים וכייפיים – כמו המדידות, אבל היו גם דברים פחות נחמדים – כמו אנשים שמודיעים ברגע האחרון (באותו היום אפילו) שהם לא יגיעו.

ביום החתונה עצמו כל הלחץ נעלם, והייתי מאוד רגועה ובאמת הרגשתי כמו נסיכה ליום אחד. מאוד דאגתי שאני אבכה מההתרגשות – אבל כמעט ולא בכיתי- רק במפגש ובכניסה לחופה. בכל זאת השתדלתי לחייך תוך כדי שיהיו תמונות יפות!
הכל עבר לי כל כך מהר, הרגשתי שאני מרחפת ובזמן המסיבה הייתי ב-היי מטורף. כשחזרנו למלון שאלתי את דורון "מה? זה כבר נגמר? אני רוצה שוב!". לקח גם לי קצת זמן לעכל שזה קרה. 
הסתכלתי על המגנטים על המקרר וחשבתי – זו אני בתמונה? אני הייתי כלה? 
הרגשתי שיצאתי סופר מרוצה מהבחירות שלנו. והכי כיף- היה לשמוע את הפידבקים החיוביים של האורחים. ההורים שלנו סיפרו שאנשים ניגשו (ואח"כ גם התקשרו) ואמרו שהייתה חתונה מדהימה, מרגשת ויפה ושהם נהנו. זה היה שווה את הכל.
אבל בסופו של דבר, זה רק טקס.מה שחשוב זה הזוגיות שלנו ואני מאחלת לנו המשך זוגיות יפה, פורייה, תומכת ואוהבת.

אני יכולה לומר שהכי חשוב לקחת את החוויה הזו בתור דבר מהנה ומחזק, וגם חשוב לזכור: אמנם זה האירוע שלכם, אבל זה גם אירוע מאוד חשוב למשפחות שלכם. 

אני רוצה להודות לפורום המקסים הזה! קיבלתי כאן כל כך הרבה טיפים, עצות, השראה.אני לא מגיבה המון – אבל אני קוראת את הכל! אני בטוחה שאשאר כאן, כבר התמכרתי


----------



## SimplyMe1 (30/10/13)

מזל טוב, 
נראים מקסימים ומרוצים, והעיקר שהאורחים גם פדבקו באופן חיובי ונעים..
וצבע השיער שלך בתמונה מפראג גורם לי לרצות לחזור לאדמוני הזה שהיה לי פעם


----------



## פרילי 86 (30/10/13)

יש בך משהו מאוד כנה. 
ולכן היה לי ממש נעים ומעניין לקרוא את הקרדיטים שלך.
נראה שהיה כיף, ואני מאחלת לכם שתמשיכו להנות.


----------



## ray of light (30/10/13)

אתם מקסימים! 
קרדיטים כיפיים, שיהיה לכם מלא מזל טוב!!


----------



## Sofi Sh (30/10/13)

איזה קרדיטים כיפיים! 
מזל טוב! כיף לראות עוד חתונה בצפון, השמלה שלך יפיפיה, ריגשת אותי מאוד עם סבתא 
שיהיה לכם רק אושר ביחד!!


----------



## Raspail (30/10/13)

איזה כיף! המון 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
השמלה שלך ממש אבל ממש מהממת!!! ואת יפיפייה!
נהניתי לקרוא הכל, אתם נראים זוג מקסים!


----------



## O n y X (31/10/13)

רק עכשיו קראתי הכל 
שיהיה לכם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 והרבה אושר. אתם מקסימים


----------



## yael rosen (1/11/13)

יפה כמו אבן רובי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 
רובי ג'ם - כמה את יפה, ואפילו יותר בתוך השמלה הזאת (והנעליים ההורסות!!!)
שיהיה לשניכם מזל טוב ענק משובץ באבנים יפות 
תודה על הקרדיטים שאותם קראתי בשקיקה בימים האחרונים 












 מזל טוב


----------



## coffeetoffy (29/10/13)

אתם מקסימים! 
קרדיטים נהדרים ותמונות נפלאות, 
שיהיו חיים צבעוניים ושמחים ממש כמו החתונה!


----------



## דורמורי (29/10/13)

יפה יפה! 
העיצוב, אולם, טבעת, תמונות, הסבתא (!), אתם, הכל נראה מעולה. 

מזל טוב


----------



## NoFi M (30/10/13)

קרדיטים מרגשים מאד 
נשמע שהיה ממש מקסים וממש נהנתי לקרוא כל הודעה (ואפילו נכנסתי לכל תמונה!)

אולי זה בגלל שאת מאד מזכירה לי את עצמי בבחירות ובגישה (ובגלל בנות כמוך אני רצה מחר לרינה בהיר, כי היא נשמעת בדיוק בשבילי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ),
אבל באמת שהכל היה יפה ומרגש


----------



## Ruby Gem (30/10/13)

יאאא תודה רבה לכולם וכולן על התגובות!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




| 
איזה כיף!
ממש ריגשתם אותי והעליתם לי חיוך על הפנים


----------



## Shmutzi (30/10/13)

המון מזל טוב! 
היה נעים לקרוא את הקרדיטים ותודה על השיתוף.
אושר ואהבה ושמחות קטנות כגדולות


----------



## Bobbachka (1/11/13)

מזל טוב!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
תודה על השיתוף- נהנתי מהקרדיטים עד מאוד!
אתם נראים מקסים!!!


----------

